# Need answer ASAP! How much will cannon bone splints affect halter show horse.



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking to purchase a stallion today and need to know how bad would splints be in halter showing him? What if we decided to do performance riding? Need answer ASAP!! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Splints are a blemish that would definitely be counted off at halter. 

An old, cold, set splint in an otherwise sound and well conformed horse should not be a problem for a performance horse.


----------

